# Tampa, FL ??



## kemical (May 9, 2008)

does anyone know where in tampa , fl i can go fishing on a lake,, its ridiculous every damn lake is private,, share the wealth people, geez,,, i found a place that has a boat ramp, parking for a your car and trailer, its kinda like a picnic area, with a long dock, with picnic tables on the dock, lil mini showers , white sand on the side where ladies are getting there sun tan,,, but theres a HUGE SIGN that says if you do not have a bla bla Decal on your trailor or boat you will be ARRESTED AND CHARGE FOR TRESPASSING!! DAMN!!!! WHERE CAN A FATHER AND SON GO FISHING THESE DAYS???? 
:x


----------



## BassAddict (May 9, 2008)

Its ashame we are on the way out of florida, shinerman and I would of hooked up with ya and shared a few of our spots with ya. Here is 2 of the better spots we found during our 3 year stay: lake tarpon https://www.laketarpon.org/ and there is also a small boyscout park called lake roger https://www.tbt.com/features/guide/article12849.ece where shinerman caught a 9.5 pound bass from the shore to win the labor day tourney.


----------



## kemical (May 9, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Its ashame we are on the way out of florida, shinerman and I would of hooked up with ya and shared a few of our spots with ya. Here is 2 of the better spots we found during our 3 year stay: lake tarpon https://www.laketarpon.org/ and there is also a small boyscout park called lake roger https://www.tbt.com/features/guide/article12849.ece where shinerman caught a 9.5 pound bass from the shore to win the labor day tourney.



crap.. i cant find it anymore,, where is lake roger, i seen it but i dont rememeber wher eit is
i seen it on google maps,, is there a way to get on the lake,, nother words is there a boat ramp that is not on private property,, lol i dont want to get arrested or shot by a 12 gauge,,,lol :mrgreen:


----------



## kemical (May 9, 2008)

oh btw .. isnt there a lake in oldsmar somewhere???


----------



## BassAddict (May 9, 2008)

Heres the link for lake rogers, there isnt a ramp, you need to drag the boat down a trail and they will only allow electric motors. If your looking for a lake with a ramp check out lake tarpon

https://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl...8.108023,-82.586632&spn=0.142028,0.21698&z=12


----------



## kemical (May 9, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Heres the link for lake rogers, there isnt a ramp, you need to drag the boat down a trail and they will only allow electric motors. If your looking for a lake with a ramp check out lake tarpon
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl...8.108023,-82.586632&spn=0.142028,0.21698&z=12



this link sends me to a street in oldsmar,, is this where you live,,lol,,


----------



## shinerman77 (May 9, 2008)

Hey man, me and bassaddict fish together lake roger is on north mobley rd off of gunn hwy. There is anouther lake down in brandon accross the skyway called lake manatee. there is a smal park in oldsmar off of lafayett rd. but other than that most of the ponds around here are private. At lake tarpon you have to buy a decal for the truck but the machine o get it is right next to the boat ramp. Hope this helps


----------



## kemical (May 9, 2008)

shinerman77 said:


> Hey man, me and bassaddict fish together lake roger is on north mobley rd off of gunn hwy. There is anouther lake down in brandon accross the skyway called lake manatee. there is a smal park in oldsmar off of lafayett rd. but other than that most of the ponds around here are private. At lake tarpon you have to buy a decal for the truck but the machine o get it is right next to the boat ramp. Hope this helps



wow i was just looking at lake marina mobley and gunn.... i here somewhere you catch 30-40 bass in one day there,, but i dont see where you can get on,, unless i knowck on someones door and ask permission..

how do u get on that lake your talking about, i been scanning thru google maps in that area..

and lake tarpon is just too far for me,, i dont even have a license plate for the trailer to be driving it.. u know


----------



## kemical (May 9, 2008)

found lake roger,, but i have no idea how to get on it,,lol,, hey i really dont care if motors are not allowed,, but ill buy a trolling motor, soon , if i can get ona lake with no prob, i dont care if i have to carry m,y boat.. but i just dont want my car to be towed...lol u know what i mean


----------



## kemical (May 9, 2008)

oh wow,.,., please tell me i can pull up near the lake to carry the boat in the lake,, cuz of what i can see, it looks like a long walk to carry heavy assboat... [-o<


----------



## Jim (May 9, 2008)

kemical said:


> oh wow,.,., please tell me i can pull up near the lake to carry the boat in the lake,, cuz of what i can see, it looks like a long walk to carry heavy assboat... [-o<




Not if you build a shinerman redneck dolly for the boat! :mrgreen: 


https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=1729&hilit=redneck


----------



## kemical (May 9, 2008)

Jim said:


> kemical said:
> 
> 
> > oh wow,.,., please tell me i can pull up near the lake to carry the boat in the lake,, cuz of what i can see, it looks like a long walk to carry heavy assboat... [-o<
> ...



LMFAO!!! OMG,, THAT IS AWESOME,, I SHOULD DO THAT, JUST IN CASE,,,LOL OMG IM LAUGHING SO HARD...LOL


----------



## kemical (May 9, 2008)

I JUST CHECKED HIS POST, AND I THINK WERE TALKING ABOUT THE SAME LAKE,, i guess im gonan be seeing him pretty soon,, im still working on the boat resurfacing it,, and im gonna do that dolly trailer,,, actually,, i think im going to rig somethign have it directly to my trailer,, i lock off from my hitch and my buddy and i carry the trailer right out directly,,i can prob do it by myself,, but im carry his boat, his boat is on top of mine(no homo) and his is heavier than mine,, he has a Pelican intruder jon boat, (plastic),, plus 2 TM, 2 batteries, , gonna be heavy , but i think we can do it..

awsome idea!!!


----------



## kemical (May 9, 2008)

ahhh a trailer dolly,, thast it,,lol ,, just looked it up.. theres a store down the street from my house
https://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200312193_200312193
not bad $50 bucks!! freaking sweet!!!
thanks guys for all the advice and ideas and info,, im all excited like boy that knows hes getting a treat,,lol...


----------



## kemical (May 14, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Heres the link for lake rogers, there isnt a ramp, you need to drag the boat down a trail and they will only allow electric motors. If your looking for a lake with a ramp check out lake tarpon
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl...8.108023,-82.586632&spn=0.142028,0.21698&z=12



is it cool to leave my boat trailer in the parking lot, i was there last sunday, and i saw theres few parking spots, what i can do is take trailer of hitch and take another parking spot ,hopefully park ranger wont be upset at me!


----------



## kemical (May 20, 2008)

shinerman77 said:


> Hey man, me and bassaddict fish together lake roger is on north mobley rd off of gunn hwy. There is anouther lake down in brandon accross the skyway called lake manatee. there is a smal park in oldsmar off of lafayett rd. but other than that most of the ponds around here are private. At lake tarpon you have to buy a decal for the truck but the machine o get it is right next to the boat ramp. Hope this helps



been to the lake a few times now, great spot,, but still afraid to bring the boat out,, i asked some guy there who he was fishing on the side,, if we can bring out small jon boats out, he said naw,, i dont think boats are allowed,, even if u just drag it also,, grrrr,, idk,, all that hard work to bring the boat out , just so the park ranger to tell you "hey get out"" ,,lol

have u had any probs???


----------



## BassAddict (May 21, 2008)

This is shinerman.
If you are at lake frank or lake roger(I always forget the name) you can have a jon boat in there. But it is trolling motor only. If you are still unsure the park rangers number is at the info board in the parking lot and on the water cooler half way down the trail. When you look at the lake the right side is deeper than the left and there is a sand bar in the middle that is about six inches deep. and if you go to the back of the lake there is a cove that is almost land locked but you can pull the boat through the small opening and there is some good fishing back there. It is about 10 foot deep. if we are talking about the same lake pm me and I will tell you about some other holes at that lake. Hope this helps

Shinerman


----------



## kemical (May 21, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> This is shinerman.
> If you are at lake frank or lake roger(I always forget the name) you can have a jon boat in there. But it is trolling motor only. If you are still unsure the park rangers number is at the info board in the parking lot and on the water cooler half way down the trail. When you look at the lake the right side is deeper than the left and there is a sand bar in the middle that is about six inches deep. and if you go to the back of the lake there is a cove that is almost land locked but you can pull the boat through the small opening and there is some good fishing back there. It is about 10 foot deep. if we are talking about the same lake pm me and I will tell you about some other holes at that lake. Hope this helps
> 
> Shinerman



thanks man,, yeah i hope we are talking about the same lake,, n.mobley and gunn hwy.. ,, great fishing spot,, hardly nobody is there, i been so far every sat and sun past 2 weeks and hardly no one is there,, but i dnt see any boats,, so it makes me think maybe possibly boats arent allowed i see canoe signs on the trails,, etc , but yeah if u say so man,, ill take your word for it, and ill bring my boat with a boat dolly to drag my jon boat,, cool man, thanks,, ive walked pretty much the whole left side of the lake i even went down the middle on foot (in water). thats was the spot i got the 8lber.. but yeah man,, ill take the boat out,, thanks again..


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 15, 2008)

Why don't you fish the flats outta TarponSprings? All that areas infamous for big fish. That's where I'd be if I was your way... The Gulf holds some fish... I live in Brandon which is just outside of Tampa, so I fish Apollo Beach, Ruskin, Gibsonton, stuff like that... TampaBay. Which is alot dirtier in water clearity due to the Brakish waters... Your spinnin' your wheels in that fresh water; my friend... I mean, to each their own, but once you hook a snookie or two, you'll feel what I'm screamin'... 8) 

~LCA.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 15, 2008)

Can't you fish in Lake Tarpon?

~LCA.


----------



## kemical (Jun 15, 2008)

tarpon is too far for me, good 50 min drive.. plus my trailer doesnt have a tag, i like to go to local lakes around my area.. plus my lil jon boat is no match for the fast big guys on that lake,,


----------



## kemical (Jun 15, 2008)

FOUND A LAKE IN TAMPA!!  lol... its called starvation lake... has anyone ever been there?? i was looking around on google maps, looking at lakes with boat ramps, saw something possible ramp, drove up today and YES,, what do you know it has a boat ramp, only TM no gas,, but i was wondering if anyone have ever been there,, heard from a friend that lake sucks no fish,, but hey thats one person,, need more ..lol,, thanks

oh btw starvation lake is in lake park in north tampa..


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 16, 2008)

Lettuce Lake? I think that's over by USF on Fletcher. I'm pretty sure its got something to do with the Hillsborough River system... Maybe not... Why not fish salty waters? I still think your missin' out on ALOT of summertime action right now!

~Ray in Brandon.


----------



## kemical (Jun 16, 2008)

LeftCoastAngler said:


> Lettuce Lake? I think that's over by USF on Fletcher. I'm pretty sure its got something to do with the Hillsborough River system... Maybe not... Why not fish salty waters? I still think your missin' out on ALOT of summertime action right now!
> 
> ~Ray in Brandon.



naw not lettuce lake i been there, dont like it to much,,,lol,, but yea salt water fishing is fun too, we usually go at night, but right now been searching a small lake i can take my jon boat out, until i finish it in the mean time were going salt water..(wife,son, and of course myself).. 

the park im talking about is on dalemabry before vandyke,, on the left going north, called Lake Park, the lake inside there with a boat ramp is called "starvation lake".. funny name..

thanks


----------

